# Phrag Peru Floras Cirila Alca (kovachii x dalessandroi)



## Drorchid (Mar 30, 2009)

Our first Phrag Perufloras Cirila Alca (kovachii x dalessandroi) opened up. The shape is not as good as the (kovachii x besseae) I posted earlier and the flower is a little smaller, but I like the color:







Robert


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2009)

Very nice. Yay!  That color is divine!


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 30, 2009)

I like it a lot!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 30, 2009)

I love it!!!! Colour is great!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks sweet to me Robert!


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 30, 2009)

nice colour indeed. the while stamiodes on these are quite nice


----------



## Phragmatic (Mar 30, 2009)

The color patern is interesting on this one.


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't think I'd kick that one off my light cart.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 30, 2009)

A little beauty!


----------



## CodPaph (Mar 30, 2009)

very very nice, show


----------



## snow (Mar 30, 2009)

wonderfull cross


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 30, 2009)

Beautiful color!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 30, 2009)

The color is stunning!


----------



## Bobc (Mar 30, 2009)

Great color. very nice.


----------



## Jorch (Mar 31, 2009)

very vibrant color! hope the shape improves


----------



## labskaus (Mar 31, 2009)

That's a beautiful cross, very nice flower!

Robert, you mention the shape of this flower, and I can see more kovachii-influence in the awarded flower Darin showed as well, compared to the two Fritz Schomburg's you showed us. Would you think these differences are in the choice of parent ("bad shaped" dalessandroi vs line-bred bessae) or more likely in the choice of pod/pollen parent? Fritz S. is listed as bessae x kovachii and the Peru Floras Cirilia Alca as kovachii x dalessandroi.


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 31, 2009)

labskaus said:


> That's a beautiful cross, very nice flower!
> 
> Robert, you mention the shape of this flower, and I can see more kovachii-influence in the awarded flower Darin showed as well, compared to the two Fritz Schomburg's you showed us. Would you think these differences are in the choice of parent ("bad shaped" dalessandroi vs line-bred bessae) or more likely in the choice of pod/pollen parent? Fritz S. is listed as bessae x kovachii and the Peru Floras Cirilia Alca as kovachii x dalessandroi.



I think both factors probably play a role.

Robert


----------



## Leo Schordje (Mar 31, 2009)

For what it is worth:

The first batch of Fritz Schomburg (sold by Piping Rock) were (kovachii x besseae) not the other way around. The cross was done at Alfredo Manrique's nursery in Lima, Peru using kovachii as pod parent. Subsequent batches may have been the reverse cross.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 31, 2009)

Jorch said:


> hope the shape improves



Improves?! I think it looks pretty good. I'd take one any day!


----------



## Heather (Apr 3, 2009)

Oooh, another one! Nice to see these.


----------



## Bolero (Apr 5, 2009)

An amazing hybrid. Excellent flower.


----------

